# Nashua wood stove



## BurningLog (Dec 27, 2014)

My dad installed this stove years and years ago and it works great but I'm looking for a model number or some kind of designator that will tell me the type of stove this.  Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## begreen (Dec 27, 2014)

That's a good, tough stove and a fairly decent burner for its time. Here is some background info.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/nashua/


----------



## BurningLog (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for the info.  The door configuration of the stoves in the ad are different than mine.  I looked all over the stove but cannot find a model number.  Also googled quite a bit and finally found a pic of my stove but it had no other information about it.  Would really like to know the model number.


----------

